# In ceiling speaker help



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

So a guy at work asked me to help him pick out in ceiling speakers for his new house. The catch is they need to be around $100 a piece, and I'm completely lost as I've never looked into them before. But his wife won't allow visible speakers or visible speaker wires, so that's his limitations.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Not at all suggesting it's 'the gospel' but it is a free service and might be interesting to see what they come up with for ideas in the stipulated price/budget range:

Crutchfield Audio/Video Design Group. Enjoy music throughout your home.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Tell him to get a new wife!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Uh oh he needs someone that can make wires disappear. Home theater or alarm/security people do that all day. They punch holes everywhere without a worry because it's not their walls!! 
Lots of speakers/selection at your nearest Best Buy and Fry's.


----------



## sareea (Oct 19, 2016)

I have searched once for a friend,
Personally I would choose Klipsch, Best quality over there and ok looking for most people. For me they look really good.
Ceiling Speakers | Klipsch

If you want a good quality (but not best) and great looking it is Bang&olefson.
I have seen some companies like "Cadence" and "Sonance" here in my country but I wouldn't buy them...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

diy.phil said:


> Uh oh he needs someone that can make wires disappear. Home theater or alarm/security people do that all day. They punch holes everywhere without a worry because it's not their walls!!
> Lots of speakers/selection at your nearest Best Buy and Fry's.


Lol, the good thing is there are no walls to currently punch holes in. He ended up going with klipsch and a local installer that I know is decent to get it done. I'll likely end up building him a subwoofer, but as soon as all the audio is installed, the walls are going up.

I tried to steer him towards the in wall kefs, but this is the look I got


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

muzikmanwi said:


> Tell him to get a new wife!


Lol, I thought he was going to a while back, but I guess the money he married into was too tempting.


----------

